# Daily reminder gym is cope, and it's all about your face



## itsOVER (May 11, 2019)

Yep, it's time for this thread again.

Chad knows what's up.





Curb your gymcelling, or you might end up like this:


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (May 11, 2019)

_*THERE IS NO FACE FOR YOUR DICK*_ 
no  gym for dick


----------



## 712127 (May 11, 2019)

Imagine actually believing that


----------



## mojopin (May 11, 2019)

Daily reminder to kill yourself


----------



## androidcel (May 11, 2019)

idk how gymcels cope when biggest slayer here is non gymcelled bloated manlet


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

lazy low energy low t soyboi


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 11, 2019)

i'm too lazy anyway


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 11, 2019)

Gym is for cardio and leanmaxxing

Bodybuilders are losers wasting money and time


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 11, 2019)

Well gymcelling is required if I want to bbcmaxx and I get to eat more food which is a good cope. I do agree that gymcelling won't help everyone.


----------



## Chuck14 (May 11, 2019)

Why not hit the gym to lose weight like I do?


----------



## shibo (May 11, 2019)

leanmax > all


----------



## tincelw (May 11, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yep, it's time for this thread again.
> 
> Chad knows what's up.
> 
> ...


have you done anything to looksmax since you joined this forum?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 11, 2019)

tincelw said:


> have you done anything to looksmax since you joined this forum?


He lost weight and got hair transplant. None of which helped him in the UK. Then, there are gymcelled people here like DrTony, Deltoid, and Nibba who he claims 'are normie tier; nothing special', but were able to slay or have some success without going to foreign lands.


----------



## Eskimo (May 11, 2019)

didnt read 1 word


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> didnt read 1 word


no loss, shits retarded


----------



## itsOVER (May 11, 2019)

Nice to see the copers out in force.



St Eroid said:


> lazy low energy low t soyboi



Hurrrr muh teeee.

End it.



Chuck14 said:


> Why not hit the gym to lose weight like I do?



A calorie deficit will make you lose weight. You don't need a gym to achieve that, you need to eat less. Weight loss is like 90% diet.



tincelw said:


> have you done anything to looksmax since you joined this forum?



Sure although most 'advice' here is utter trash. Muh gym, muh chewing, muh mewing is about all they have to offer, repeated a thousand times a day.



AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He lost weight and got hair transplant. None of which helped him in the UK. Then, there are gymcelled people here like DrTony, Deltoid, and Nibba who he claims 'are normie tier; nothing special', but were able to slay or have some success without going to foreign lands.



No shit it didn't help me in the UK (as if the UK is some holy grail, JFL have you seen the crap on offer there?) as I did all that *after* I'd left the fucking UK.

All of the boyos you named either don't slay at all, or fall into the 'no proof no care' category.



Eskimo said:


> didnt read 1 word



Course you didn't boyo.



St Eroid said:


> no loss, shits retarded


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 11, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yep, it's time for this thread again.
> 
> Chad knows what's up.
> 
> ...


Doesn't understand the majority of male models where also athletic... If done for a long time alone it'll be good for your testosterone and growth hormone which will have an effect on your looks. The more lean muscle mass the more testosterone you have in general. During puberty this can be very beneficial. Doesn't mean it's much, but it's better than nothing and this site is about maxxing out


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

muscle>no muscle
Just admit you dont want to go to the gym because you're too ashamed to flap your bingo wings benching empty bar. Gym is intimidating for a spergie like you, stop coping


----------



## heroinfather (May 11, 2019)

tincelw said:


> have you done anything to looksmax since you joined this forum?


marina trench deph IQ also cringe for being this new


St Eroid said:


> muscle>no muscle
> Just admit you dont want to go to the gym because you're too ashamed to flap your bingo wings benching empty bar. Gym is intimidating for a spergie like you, stop coping





> natty


don't even type, you're wasting your time. People like @jefferson roid and lift for 9 months with shit sleep, diet and schedule and get bigger then you when lifting natty for YEARS


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

> don't even type, you're wasting your time. People like @jefferson roid and lift for 9 months with shit sleep, diet and schedule and get bigger then you when lifting natty for YEARS


doesn't mean you shouldnt lift. whats your point


----------



## heroinfather (May 11, 2019)

St Eroid said:


> doesn't mean you shouldnt lift. whats your point


means ur wasting ur time


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 11, 2019)

I like Chicos body. I will gymcel to get his body. 
Going for the typical bodybuilder body however is kinda cope I agree.


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 11, 2019)

I mean @itsOVER how else would I thicken up my forearms, arms and neck and make my body more symmetrical? (I have really big muscular legs but a really skinny upper body). Its a major fail for me.


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> means ur wasting ur time


Gained 10 kg of muscle lifting natty, no regrets


----------



## heroinfather (May 11, 2019)

St Eroid said:


> Gained 10 kg of muscle lifting natty, no regrets


you think out of the 10kg you gained, it was all muscle??? JFL


----------



## Ropemaxing (May 11, 2019)

St Eroid said:


> muscle>no muscle
> Just admit you dont want to go to the gym because you're too ashamed to flap your bingo wings benching empty bar. Gym is intimidating for a spergie like you, stop coping


----------



## Wincel (May 11, 2019)

You still fucking gooks?


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> you think out of the 10kg you gained, it was all muscle??? JFL


bodyfat lower than when i started


----------



## Deleted member 283 (May 11, 2019)

Ah, the drinks here are absolutely refreshing, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


>



proves nothing, Im not saying that face doesn't matter... Im saying that muscle adds to it. Muscular Chad >Skinny Chad. fucking hell boys how fucking hard is it to understand


----------



## Ropemaxing (May 11, 2019)

St Eroid said:


> proves nothing, Im not saying that face doesn't matter... Im saying that muscle adds to it. Muscular Chad >Skinny Chad. fucking hell boys how fucking hard is it to understand



You are retarded AF delusional clown


----------



## St Eroid (May 11, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> Just saw a vid of an ethnic who was mad af because despite he's gymcelling he couldn't get white pussies and was anxious because he sees scrawny/shorts whiteguys with stacys : just give up muscle is useless
> 
> Was at the gym last week i ve seen two BBC guys with classic physique around 6"3 with average faces , i told them " whoa you guys must be the king of the nightclubs" , one of them told me straight " girls don't give jack shit about muscles .
> 
> Thought you could compensate even 20% of the face with muscles but oh boy i was wrong ,you can't even compensate 0,01%..


dude you're a fucking retard, I'm giving up explaining such elementary concept.


----------



## AdamLanza (May 12, 2019)

couldn't agree more. however, i think losing weight is important but you can do that with other sports (that are definitely not that monotonous lmao). nothing is shittier than being fat (and short maybe).


----------



## Vishnuk (May 17, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> You are retarded AF delusional clown


rope gymcel


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yep, it's time for this thread again.
> 
> Chad knows what's up.
> 
> ...



This is just one of them and this high iq poster didn’t even include height.

If it’s all I in the face then you must have invested a whole lot of money and time to improve it haven’t you? So.... what have you done???????????????


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> This is just one of them and this high iq poster didn’t even include height.



Very low iq tbh 

By that gorilla ? is the most attractive to women because they are muh strong 

Face> everything 

Example Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Very low iq tbh
> 
> By that gorilla ? is the most attractive to women because they are muh strong
> 
> ...





> The mechanisms of diploid sexual reproduction generate offspring whose genome is a joint product of genes of both of its parents. As such, when a female reproduces with a male, the genes that she passes onto her offspring will be bundled with the genetic code of the male for several generations to come. This bundling will slowly decompose each generation as meiosis breaks apart the gene linkages, but the selection pressure is clear and powerful. Females who reproduce with males whose genetic code generates higher quality offspring will outreproduce females who do not.





> The genetic quality of a man is, in part, indicated by the quality (or condition) of his phenotype. In particular, men's bodies scale to energetic demands, enabling men with greater disease resistance to grow larger and fitter bodies [6,10–12]. This predicts that women will find physically fitter and physically stronger men more attractive [13–15].



I won’t deny the importance of face but you deny the importance of the body mister “high iq”


----------



## Demir (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Face> everything
> 
> Example Leonardo DiCaprio



how then knajjd is incel ?


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I won’t deny the importance of face but you deny the importance of the body mister “high iq”


They mean guys with good frame and lean body like David Beckham, prime brad pit,Sean opry and Chico 

Lean > muscles 

But I think guys should do sport to get defined body and low bodyfat% getting big is turn off tbh


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> They mean guys with good frame and lean body like David Beckham, prime brad pit,Sean opry and Chico
> 
> Lean > muscles
> 
> But I think guys should do sport to get defined body and low bodyfat% getting big is turn off tbh


Send a pic defining your lean you haven’t read beyond the title of the study have you?


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Send a pic defining your lean you haven’t read beyond the title of the study have you?


Sure


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> They mean guys with good frame and lean body like David Beckham, prime brad pit,Sean opry and Chico
> 
> Lean > muscles
> 
> But I think guys should do sport to get defined body and low bodyfat% getting big is turn off tbh



Are you telling me this is peak body? Ignoring the face of course.

How big are you talking of?


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Are you telling me this is peak body? Ignoring the face of course.
> 
> How big are you talking of?


What do you mean?? 

Slim + toned is ideal for hooking up and relationship


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What do you mean??
> 
> Slim + toned is ideal for hooking up and relationship


Oh rly?? 

Hence if you are to pick a body for mass%appeal this would be it?? Are you telling me that this is the preferred male body by women?



mido the slayer said:


> But I think guys should do sport to get defined body and low bodyfat% getting big is turn off tbh



How big?


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Oh rly??
> 
> Hence if you are to pick a body for mass%appeal this would be it?? Are you telling me that this is the preferred male body by women?
> 
> ...


Appeals of course 

It’s all about looking like James Bond in tuxedo


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Appeals of course
> 
> It’s all about looking like James Bond in tuxedo
> View attachment 54917
> ...


That doesn’t answer my question.

How big is too big. Why wouldn’t it be bigger than this James Bond and why wouldn’t it be bigger in the other ones featured, obviously, we must exclude the face.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> That doesn’t answer my question.
> 
> How big is too big. Why wouldn’t it be bigger than this James Bond and why wouldn’t it be bigger in the other ones featured, obviously, we must exclude the face.











Where do ladies really look when they meet men wearing underwear


A chiselled adonis might be Hollywood's idea of male physical perfection but what do real women want? We asked ten ladies to wear eye-tracking glasses while they met three very different men.




www.dailymail.co.uk




I can’t answer that it also depends on height and weight but toned body is the most attractive 

150 pounds on 5:5 dude look looks like a stick on 6:2 dude


----------



## androidcel (May 18, 2019)

Ideal body for slaying


----------



## LordDylan (May 18, 2019)

The body is the pedestal of your face.


----------



## AspiringChad (May 18, 2019)

> For each female rater, we computed the correlation between her ratings of the men's attractiveness and the men's _actual_ physical strength (as measured in the original studies, table 1). These correlations were examined to see if any women in our samples showed a significant preference for weaker men. They did not. None of the 160 women in our study who rated attractiveness produced a statistically significant preference for weaker men (all _p_ > 0.05). One woman who rated men in Set 1 showed a marginally significant preference for weak men when viewing them from the front, _r_ = −0.24, _p_ = 0.06, but the same woman rated those same men from the side and had a non-significant preference for _strong_ men, _r_ = 0.10. In other words, we could find no evidence that there exists a sizeable population of women who prefer physically weaker men when evaluating male bodies.


----------



## D A R K T E T R A D (May 18, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> LOL AT THAT TINKY SKULL 6FT8 BUT GETTING MOGGED BY ASIANS


----------



## PowerLevelCel (May 18, 2019)




----------



## St Eroid (May 18, 2019)

PowerLevelCel said:


>


This is the gayest shit i've seen so far


----------



## asiannickghur (May 21, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yep, it's time for this thread again.
> 
> Chad knows what's up.
> 
> ...


Chico lifts now faggot


----------



## Einon (May 21, 2019)

No.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 22, 2019)

Einon said:


> No.



Ok bro


----------



## Vishnuk (May 29, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> lifting natty


is a meme tbh. It will make you feel good and make you healthy if you do but we're all blackpilled and don't need that shit.


----------



## Lux (May 29, 2019)

usually face > muscles

Between 2 guys with similar stats and faces its not as black & white. Body definitely matters and if you can get a good one decent looking girls will compromise/ settle for you if your face isn't completely fucked up. It gives you that halo effect. Maintaining something low bf and aesthetic at the gym isn't a waste of time.


----------



## dogtown (May 30, 2019)

St Eroid said:


> This is the gayest shit i've seen so far



Are you a virgin ?


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (May 30, 2019)

High E sluts like weight, shows dominance for males. Bulk up to 90kg 12%bf and see the results, threading about gymcell is cope is the biggest cope


----------



## FatmanO (May 30, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He lost weight and got hair transplant. None of which helped him in the UK. Then, there are gymcelled people here like DrTony, Deltoid, and Nibba who he claims 'are normie tier; nothing special', but were able to slay or have some success without going to foreign lands.





mido the slayer said:


> Sure
> View attachment 54900
> 
> View attachment 54901
> ...


1-3 are not good bodies for sexual dismorphism


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 30, 2019)

I'll never understand these threads, he looks better than before and thats the point. I know the cop out is just shitposting but its not even funny its just sad.


----------



## itsOVER (May 30, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> 1-3 are not good bodies for sexual dismorphism


----------



## dogtown (May 30, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> 1-3 are not good bodies for sexual dismorphism



Bro you hip mogs all 3 of them combined


----------



## samm735 (May 30, 2019)

having a good body allows yourself to be the best version of yourself, regardless of face, a good body will show people you actually give a shit about your health.

It's not always for foids either, some people lift because they enjoy it


----------



## FatmanO (May 30, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Bro you hip mogs all 3 of them combined


Yes gaylord and also I musclemog them all to them moon

You keep denying the reality cause you have no muscle at all and try to cope with minimal muscle theory

When I proove you wrong you just try with insults which is the worse type of arguement, pathetic.


----------



## dogtown (May 30, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes gaylord and also I musclemog them all to them moon
> 
> You keep denying the reality cause you have no muscle at all and try to cope with minimal muscle theory
> 
> When I proove you wrong you just try with insults which is the worse type of arguement, pathetic.



@androidcel


----------



## androidcel (May 30, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes gaylord and also I musclemog them all to them moon
> 
> You keep denying the reality cause you have no muscle at all and try to cope with minimal muscle theory
> 
> When I proove you wrong you just try with insults which is the worse type of arguement, pathetic.


Gyno and fat mass is only aspect where you mog them


----------



## FatmanO (May 30, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @androidcel
> 
> View attachment 60262


jfl at you kid just remembered you are 15 anyway, not worht interacting


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 3, 2020)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> High E sluts like weight, shows dominance for males. Bulk up to 90kg 12%bf and see the results, threading about gymcell is cope is the biggest cope


True. Low class looking primitive high E Stacies want tatted, tanned, tall roidheads who do MMA and own pitbulls. They don't want fancy models. Becky's lust after model men.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 3, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> True. Low class looking primitive high E Stacies want tatted, tanned, tall roidheads who do MMA and own pitbulls.


opposites attract (high T and high E)


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 3, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> opposites attract (high T and high E)


exactly


----------



## LOST (Jan 3, 2020)

Good joke here
Sometimes is good to have some funny shitty thread to read and LAUGH


----------

